# Electronics for Europe (Need Plugs & Converters)?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

When I've traveled the past few years and had to take the laptop due to this website and my voluminous e-mail we've been on a cruise with an American electrical system and plug.

Now for Italy will I need an adapter plug? (have them) AND a converter? (don't have).


----------



## sidkane (May 22, 2004)

Adapter yes. Converter depends. Most laptops and electronics today are "multi-voltage" or &ldquo;dual-voltage&rdquo; If so, you only need a plug adapter. The input voltage (and the watts or amps) information can usually be found on a charger.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

sidkane:

Thanks. Shouldn't there be a switch on the converter if it does both voltages?


----------



## sidkane (May 22, 2004)

No, it's automatic and just converts as needed. Charger should say 100-240 volts for example. I'd be surprised if a modern laptop charger wasn't multi.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Every laptop I've seen uses an external AC adapter, which converts the "wall" power (110V 60 cycles AC in the US, 220V 50 cycles AC in Europe) to something like 12 or 20 volts DC (my adapter for a Dell computer puts out 19.5V for some obscure reason). Most of them (at least the newer ones) can be plugged into a range of voltages that includes both American and European.

They typically don't need a switch. The output power is regulated, so it doesn't matter what the input power is it just pushes out the right output voltage.

The range of input voltages is often printed right on the body of the adapter (mine says 100-240V); if not, it should be in the manual somewhere.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

THANKS! The Dell adapter does say 100-240V. Just didn't want to blow it up my first day in Italy.

Now I can concentrate on which grappa!


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Few devices have transformers that will not now accept inputs of from 120 to 240 volts. The transformers always have their accepted input voltage range printed upon them (albeit in often very small print). All that is needed for most laptops, cellphones, mp3 players, cameras, or other devices is a plug adapter. 

Another consideration for the traveler is that many European hotel rooms have a very limited number of available power plugs. One solution is to carry a power strip, only one adapter is required and all of your devices can be recharged simultaneously. Any 110 vac power strip will work fine using a 220 vac power input as long as the strip does not have LEDs or a power switch. The internal wiring of a 110 vac strip is actually more substantial than what is typically used for 220 vac strips but the LEDs and switches designed for 110 vac usage can be shorted or burned out using larger voltage inputs.

The solution which I prefer is to use specially designed components. These are not inexpensive but they are very durable and always work without fear of shorts or other electrical concerns. Here is an example of the model I use but there are plenty of on line resources which sell similar products:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarastro:

I'll only have one thing to plug in - the laptop.

This may also answer it:
Most laptop computers and a growing array of other travel oriented devices are now "dual voltage" meaning they are designed to operate safely with either 110/120V or 220/240V systems. If a device is dual voltage, all that will be needed to operate it in a foreign country is an electric adapter plug, to convert the device's electric plug to the style of foreign electric socket. If a device is not dual voltage, it may need a converter or transformer to actually change the voltage it uses in the foreign country.​


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If your Dell transformer can handle the voltage where you're going, and it has a removable AC line cord, you may want to get an AC line cord that matches the socket rather than an adapter. It may not be as universal as a cheap generic plug adapter, but it may be more snug a fit, and less likely to come free as a result.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Dell says the power plug is dual voltage. I need a plug adaptor.

BUT would a power adaptor be a problem? Like:

https://www.amazon.com/Simran-SMF-2...DJ1Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324333390&sr=8-2

*Simran SMF-200 Deluxe 200 Watts Step Down Voltage Converter for International Travel to 220V / 240V Countries ~ Ideal for Blackberry, Laptops, iPods & Phones etc *


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's the terminology that's confusing.

Your Dell laptop (mind posting the model number?) has a transformer (brick) with a cord that goes to the computer, and another to the wall socket. I haven't seen the one you have, but many such transformers have a removable "line cord" (the end that goes to the wall). If your transformer has such a removable wall-end cord, and the transformer states it can handle the voltage available at your destination, then there is likely such a cord that's available with the country-specific plug at the end. These types of cords usually have a standardized two or three pin end that fits the transformer, and they are usually cheap.

Again, a universal adapter plug fitted on the end may be cheaper (I even see these at dollar stores), but I have seen many of these that are not snug fits.


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Andy - more than likely, one of these is all you really need: cost $1.50.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep. I do it all the time. Works like a charm. Take few with you since they tend to get lost.


----------



## sidkane (May 22, 2004)

Agreed. Also, the earlier suggestion for a strip is a good one. I've taken one like this before, which allowed me to plug in a few things. https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-...YMVO/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1324444173&sr=8-9


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a bunch of plug adaptors and know which one is for Italy - the " . . . " three prong. And I like the surge protector idea.

Taken Aback: The laptop I'm taking is a Dell Inspiron 1564 and does have a two piece power cord.


----------

